# Network Unreachable Gentoo 3.79

## skiracer8148

I am doing a first time install of gentoo and am still doing the install, but am now at the point where I need to reach the internet but cannot ping outside my network. I receive the error "Network is Unreachable"

Here is a screenshot

http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b101/skiracer8148/5010DE83-49B9-4958-A2E5-23144600151B-432-00000028470CB717_zps3f330847.jpg

----------

## ce110ut

Hello skiracer8148,

The problem seems to be that you do not have DNS set up.  How did you set up your network?  The long-term solution is to edit /etc/net.<interface> (ex. /etc/net.eth0) and configure that interface for DNS.

The short-term solution is do:

```
dhcpcd eth0
```

The above will only work for that session.

Let us know if that worked or not.

----------

## khayyam

 *ce110ut wrote:*   

> The problem seems to be that you do not have DNS set up.  How did you set up your network?  The long-term solution is to edit /etc/net.<interface> (ex. /etc/net.eth0) and configure that interface for DNS.

 

ce110ut ... no, that would be /etc/conf.d/net (or /etc/conf.d/net.<${IFACE}>.<${RC_RUNLEVEL}> if you wanted a complex setup with specific conf files per ${IFACE} and/or ${IFACE}.runelevel). But anyhow, skiracer8148 is a the "install" stage and so booted from a CD, and possibly somewhere between Chaper 2 ... well, who knows.

skiracer8148 ... you haven't told us what you did in regards to bringing the interface up, or what section of the handbook your at, and what seems to be the issue exactly. Generally, if the cards is supported, and the driver loaded, running '/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start' (or what-have-you) should be enough have the interface start. However, my *guess* is you may already be online but haven't copied the relsov.conf into the chroot, and so no resolving of hosts is possible ... all guess work ... and all explained in detail in Part 1, Chapter 3, Configuring your Network and Part 1, Chapter 6a, Chrooting.

best ... khay

----------

